# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  ¿como se llaman estas cartas?

## nyper

Una pregunta rápida. ¿como se llama una famos baraja de cartas que ya no se comercializa excepto en las vegas (creo) y cuyo peculiar dorso es azul con un "diabolo" rojo? si alguien lo sabe que me conteste pronto por favor.

----------


## nyper

creo que pueden ser las del segundo 30 en adelante en este video:
The Impulse Cut - Tutorial - YouTube

----------


## magokreuss

http://www.magiapotagia.com/f33/marc...-baraja-29731/
Hay tienes la respuesta amigo nyper

----------


## nyper

muchas gracias llevo mucho tiempo buscando ese hilo (por que lo leí en su día) y no lo encontraba. gracias.

----------

